# ultimate mini mill power feed.



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 27, 2013)

this is a power feed i have been building. it uses a motor and gearbox from a dewalt drill. the gearbox has 3 speeds and metal gears. i had to make shifters to replace the shift drum that was on the drill. it has a clutch do engage and disengage the lead screw. i have a motor controller and switches for controlling the motor coming in the mail. just need to get the electronics sorted and maybe give it some paint to match the mill. 









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWve_gJH6Dw&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-QZ4Y5pVlo&feature=youtu.be

in the video it is running off of an atx power supply on the 5V rail. on 12v it goes pretty quick, but the power supply trips sometimes if i just connect the motor from a dead stop(atx power supplies have short circuit protection.) hopefully when i get my pwm controller i can use 12v. the power supply can handle something like 20A at 12v, and 30A at 5v. the motor is from an 18v drill.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 30, 2013)

here are some more pics with the covers off. you can see the clutch and shifters. 























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0_sqAmz5L8&amp;feature=youtu.be

in the video the alligator clips short out and flip the power supply off.


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice job, looks very professional, and a clever re-use of a drill.

Now I dont feel so bad about all the chips around my machines


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 30, 2013)

lol yea. i clean up alot but the chips are always being created so its always dirty. i usually clean up between projects, but sometimes my tools get hidden under piles of swarf and i need to clean earlier.


----------

